# Direct tv remote control volume of a zvox?



## tullbent (Jan 16, 2007)

Does anyone have the codes to control the volume of a zvox soundbar using a direct tv HD DVR 64 remote?

Thanks, 
Terry


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Have you tried the manual search feature of the remote?

Calling Edmund to the white courtesy phone.


----------



## tullbent (Jan 16, 2007)

No, I'm thinking of buying one but want to know if I can control the volume first.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

What have you thought about buying? I didn't mention another remote, but was thinking that you might want to get a universal remote. A universal remote can learn the codes from the sound bar's remote.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

jdspencer said:


> What have you thought about buying? I didn't mention another remote, but was thinking that you might want to get a universal remote. A universal remote can learn the codes from the sound bar's remote.


I think he meant he hasn't bought the sound bar yet. He wants to verify the the RC64 has a code to control it.

For the OP, I don't see it listed in the remote manual [Link]. If they have the sound bar on display at your local electronics store, you could take the your remote the store and try the code search.


----------



## tullbent (Jan 16, 2007)

Zvox emailed me and said they have tried to get Directv to add the codes, but Directv has not responsed.

The whole point was to keep in simple. I want to use the Directv remote and remove the 5.1 system out of the living room.

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

You might want to consider a universal remote. You can set it up for all your components and can be pretty inexpensive.

Mike


----------



## 2dogz (Jun 14, 2008)

tullbent said:


> Zvox emailed me and said they have tried to get Directv to add the codes, but Directv has not responsed.


The IR codes are stored in a ROM in the remote at manufacture. There are millions of these remotes in the field. No way to update them.

Directv is like Zvox? who? never heard of them and a bit late to the party. Get the units shipped numbers up to where they are seen on the radar screen and they'll get included in the next generation of remotes.


----------



## dtebbe (Jan 10, 2008)

1. Follow the instructions on setting up your TV including the TV INPUT button.
2. Select AV1 on your directv remote
3. Press and hold the mute and select buttons until the LED above AV1 blinks twice
4. Enter 10030 (the AV1 led blinks twice)
5. Press and hold the mute and select buttons until the LED above AV1 blinks twice
6. enter 993 and then SELECT
7. Slide remote to DirecTv and it should still power your TV on/off and the volume control will control your Zvox.


----------



## kilgore777 (Jul 2, 2011)

dtebbe said:


> 1. Follow the instructions on setting up your TV including the TV INPUT button.
> 2. Select AV1 on your directv remote
> 3. Press and hold the mute and select buttons until the LED above AV1 blinks twice
> 4. Enter 10030 (the AV1 led blinks twice)
> ...


dtebbe,

Thanks so much for this post, it was very helpful to me. I just bought a ZVOX 555 and was having a heck of a time getting my remote to work with it... your instructions worked like charm. I had called the company as well as DirectTV to no avail. You came to my rescue! Many many thanks!


----------

